# Mini-lathe Zero-resettable hand wheels?



## rfresh747 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm interested in the Harbor Freight 7x12 mini-lathe. I was wondering if there was a modification to add zero-resettable hand wheels; like those found on the MicroLux 7x16 mini-lathe: MicroLux Mini-Lathe

Thanks...


----------



## Chipper5783 (Dec 23, 2017)

Are you sure that the HF offering doesn't already have a graduated collar on the hand wheel that can be reset?  Most lathes do have this feature (it would be so common, that most vendors may not even mention it).


----------



## rfresh747 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm not sure. I read the Manual (PDF) and could not find anything in it mentioning this feature. If it has it, I can't find it in the manual.


----------



## higgite (Dec 24, 2017)

Look for parts #87 on pages 18 and 20.
https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/93000-93999/93799.pdf

Tom


----------



## mikey (Dec 24, 2017)

I took a look at the manual and the IPB shows that there is a separate indexed collar. This is almost certainly a zero-set collar.

Tom beat me to it. The collar I referred to above is part 87.


----------



## rfresh747 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you...


----------



## Lenp (Jan 27, 2022)

rfresh747 said:


> I'm interested in the Harbor Freight 7x12 mini-lathe. I was wondering if there was a modification to add zero-resettable hand wheels; like those found on the MicroLux 7x16 mini-lathe: MicroLux Mini-Lathe
> 
> Thanks...


You might also consider the self-contained DRO kit for these lathes from 'Little Machine Shop" (no affiliation)


----------



## higgite (Jan 27, 2022)

Check the date of the last post.  

Tom


----------

